# Does the Michael Kors MK8152 have luminescent hands and markers?



## BTFan (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi all, 

I just bought my Michael Kors MK8152 from Jomashop.com. It says on their description that the hands and markers are luminescent. However, mine and my friends (which he bought from Macy's) don't illuminate. I messaged Jomashop and the rep there said that I have to leave the watch in bright light for an hour to activate the feature. This sounds very odd but I tried it nonetheless, and it still doesn't light up in the dark.
Does anybody know if this watch illuminates in the first place? And if yes, how?

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Aleric (Feb 10, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your problem re: the MK8152. It appears that something is messed up. That watch on the Jomashop web site clearly shows white hour markers and hands, yet on other websites, this watch is shown as "blacked-out" (hollow hands with no lume evident), and they clearly don't advertise the watch as having any lume. Customer feedbacks point out that fact.

To make things even confusing, some MK8152s, have solid hands, but dark gray which don't have lume either. Check out the Amazon and Macy's websites and others for example. It could be an innocent mistake by Jomashop with at least three versions of the MK8152 out there, but it appears that the version that they sell doesn't have the lume.

I'd return it if you are not happy with the watch and point out to them that there appears to be different versions of this watch and what they have pictured on their website (and the specs listed) don't match what you have received.

1. All blacked out (no lume)
2. Lumed hands and markers
3. And even the real head scratcher: Lumed markers, but non-lumed hands!


----------



## MRoy888 (Feb 4, 2014)

It is something I have been noticed a lot in some fashion/designer watches. They are described as luminescent, but either have really poor materials used or are falsely labelled. As Aleric said, there seem to be more than more versions of this model out there. I checked on the MK wesbite, and you can't really tell how bright the luminescence will be as they don't offer any dark shots. There are lots of sellers that have YT channels as well and you can see product reviews to get a better idea.


----------



## ringo16 (May 19, 2013)

MK lume it pretty poor quality anyways. Mines has lume, but it last less than 30 seconds.


----------



## MRoy888 (Feb 4, 2014)

I was scrolling through watch site blogs and came across this relevant post. Check it out - In darkness there is light | Blog | DiscountShop.com


----------



## Aleric (Feb 10, 2011)

0


----------



## Aleric (Feb 10, 2011)

MRoy888 said:


> I was scrolling through watch site blogs and came across this relevant post. Check it out - In darkness there is light | Blog | DiscountShop.com





BTFan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just bought my Michael Kors MK8152 from Jomashop.com. It says on their description that the hands and markers are luminescent. However, mine and my friends (which he bought from Macy's) don't illuminate. I messaged Jomashop and the rep there said that I have to leave the watch in bright light for an hour to activate the feature. This sounds very odd but I tried it nonetheless, and it still doesn't light up in the dark.
> Does anybody know if this watch illuminates in the first place? And if yes, how?
> ...


I read the information on the DiscountShop link above.

I have never heard of them before, but I have to question some of their assertions especially re: the Michael Kohrs watch they are "reviewing". First of all, claiming that MK is a "luxury brand" is a real stretch. I have to disagree. It is a run of the mill Fossil brand and therefore nothing special. I'd rather have a Fossil watch with the eleven year warranty than a MK, Armani, DKNY, or any of their "designer" brands. Fossil has a much wider selection with many different styles and sell for less than their other brands which only carry one or two year warranties. They all come from the same factory and use the same movements.

I also disagree with their claims on the lume subject. They only talk about Luminox. There are so many other brands that focus on lume. I won't bother to list any of them here. Suffice it to say, there is no shortage of choices if you really care about good lume on your watch. MK shouldn't even be in that discussion. They make casual or dress style watches. They don't focus on lume so you won't get much on their watches.


----------



## natnaes (Apr 15, 2012)

Fossil itself doesn't use all the same movements, they have STP on their swiss collection and Burberry uses swiss made movements as compared to the more usual citizen Miyota on Armani. To assume that they're all the same is quite a stretch, kind of similar to saying that Omega is a swatch brand and therefore nothing special. 

Anyways, I presume discountshop is saying luxury from the perspective that Michael Kors is a luxury goods fashion house, rather than saying that it is a superior good in the watch market. That one came as a surprise with me too though.


----------



## Aleric (Feb 10, 2011)

okay, your point well taken, at least to some degree. I think that when it comes to the Swatch brands, most of them being higher end, they probably operate more as independent units than Fossil brands do. Most of them use ETA movements of various qualities in both their mechanical and quartz movements. How different the quartz movements are between the brands, I can't say. I don't have any. My Tissot, Rado, and Longines are all mechanicals and I don't even know too much about those. 

Getting back to Fossil. I don't see much difference quality-wise (externally) between my wife's MK and my Fossil. I won't know much about respective movements until I do battery changes on each of them. All I know is that my Fossil comes with a much better warranty than her MK. Her MK just has the "better" name printed on the dial and costs more. I have a couple of Burberrys too. I know they are "Swiss Made", but I haven't opened them yet either, so I don't know what I'll find, but I'm sure that the movement will be different than my Fossil or the wife's MK though. Either way, I still don't see much difference in any of them. After all, we are talking about quartz here. All of them keep good time. (and the Fossil has the best lume of the bunch by the way, but then again, it is more of a "sport watch" than any of the others)


----------



## natnaes (Apr 15, 2012)

Yeah I understand where you're coming from. I believe Michael Kors claims to use higher quality materials in their makes than say Fossil, but realistically I don't really see the difference in quality. In terms of external quality I can see the difference between Casio and Edifice, it's quite obvious that Edifice is superior just by touching the bracelet. But across the Fossil group brands, and across the Swatch group brands (apart from swatch for obvious reasons) it's terribly difficult to see the difference in quality. I've opened a few Burberrys before but I forget if they carry ETA or Rhonda, but either way, you're right to say there is no significant difference in quartz movements, unless cheap chinese movements come into the picture but yea. 

As for Swatch group they'd like you to believe they operate independently. From my perspective though they're all modified ETA so there isn't any marked difference in their quartz offerings.


----------

